# Early Bird Woe



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

In a moment of madness I sold my Early Bird to a forum member; at a bargain price of course









An hour after posting it I realised .... BIG MISTAKE









So I have bought another one with Roy's help









Some businessman I am


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A worm ate mine


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mike,

That is a great pic, won my vote









John,

The story of a WIS:

Bad move followed by a good move.

Repeat the above.

We all have our moments


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

That's a great watch! What movement does it have?

Regards,

Ian


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Ian

It has an O&W modified handwound 17 jewel FHF Cal. 72 movement.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Mike,
> 
> That is a great pic, won my vote


 Thanks Nalu







It took all afternoon to get that just right









MIKE..


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mr. Worm must have been exhausted - and very concerned about exposure to any late-rising birds looking for a scoff


----------

